# Need some voices for a stupid kobold video



## Dep_NSFW (May 11, 2020)

Im doing something stupid, like a small side project, and im just looking for some people to help me out and lend me their voices. Theres no pay cause the video will prob get like 1 to 200 views, im making this video cause I want to test out my art skills and video making

I need a male lead, a female lead, with 2 background females.

If you're interested heres some of the males roles

"Kobolds are a distinct dragon race that were used as cannon fodder back then and would get killed left and right, go through garbage and just be mean little pests. Thanks to the Sanctuary, they can be cared for, taught an education, and be fed a healthy meal 3-4 times a day."

For the female role.

"Hey girls, I brought a new man!"

"What kind of package you going on in there?"

"The CEO needs to report to main office please, The CEO please report to the main office"

If you got any questions let me know.


----------



## S.A.F.I (May 17, 2020)

I do have a fair amount of other projects going on right now so I can't promise anything but You're welcome too check out my demo reel:


----------

